# DH-hell *again*



## echerub (Feb 21, 2014)

GAHHHH!!

DHL keeps coming after hours, and I end up having to trek down to their nearest service office to pick up my packages in person. It just happened *again*!!

I saw online that my package was coming in today, third delivery attempt. Okay, fine, the guy keeps on coming by here after business hours so I'll stay late. Well, I was at my desk until 6 and then checked online... and saw that the delivery guy came at 5:35 and marked the delivery attempt as unsuccessful because the office was closed.

He didn't press the doorbell. I'm the only one here, I would have heard it. He just looked in the window, saw the receptionist wasn't there, then left. Frickin' hell, in the past when DHL came to deliver someone else's package late, I answered the door because he pressed the frickin' doorbell! He knows there's a doorbell!

Gah.

I'm gonna have to wait til Monday, then use part of my lunch break to head over to their service office.

I find it hard to believe they don't understand that offices tend to close at 5. The package didn't even get into the delivery guy's hands until 11am today, fer cryin' out loud.

Just had to vent a bit.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 22, 2014)

echerub said:


> He just looked in the window, saw the receptionist wasn't there, then left.


same thing all over the world!!! 

i am not even sure he left his car and looked through the window. i assume he didn't even bother and just wanted to end his duty, and so he marked the delivery attempt as unsuccessful...

breathe!!! *OOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM* :relax:


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 22, 2014)

yeah, they are awful, i always leave a giant sign on the door with instructions for them


----------



## Sdkkds (Feb 22, 2014)

The DhL guy that deliveres to me is great, call's me half an hour before to ask if i'm there and if i'm not he will come to where I am.


----------



## Lucretia (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not just DHL. UPS, USPS, they're all the same. We've threatened to put a sign with a big red arrow that says "This is a Doorbell. Press it if you want us to answer the door." 

I'm amazed as all the delivery people who refuse to use the doorbell--and if they knock, it's about as loud as a mouse's heartbeat.

Last knife delivery I was sitting right near the door when they "attempted" delivery--no knock, no doorbell--I heard a rustling when they stuck the notice in the door, and by the time I got there they were gone. Had to make a trip to the PO the next day.


----------



## schanop (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got this video through a friend. Timely.

[video=youtube;mjQ9M49BKgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mjQ9M49BKgU[/video]

My DHL service is mostly pleasant, but there are a few times when they hold my packages far too long at the depot just a few Kms away.


----------



## gavination (Feb 23, 2014)

I've heard DHL tends to be a bit better internationally? But schanop, you're in Aus. Still sounds better than the US. DHL really is dreadful here.


----------



## kodo (Feb 23, 2014)

One reason i got a mail box around the corner from me, i just go pick up all the packages next day. Don't have to worry about second attempts or pick up at their station.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucretia said:


> It's not just DHL. UPS, USPS, they're all the same. We've threatened to put a sign with a big red arrow that says "This is a Doorbell. Press it if you want us to answer the door."
> 
> I'm amazed as all the delivery people who refuse to use the doorbell--and if they knock, it's about as loud as a mouse's heartbeat.
> 
> Last knife delivery I was sitting right near the door when they "attempted" delivery--no knock, no doorbell--I heard a rustling when they stuck the notice in the door, and by the time I got there they were gone. Had to make a trip to the PO the next day.




Ohhhhhhh!!!!! I HATE when they do that. I don't have a problem with USPS other than missing packages occasionally but UPS and FEDEX do it all the time. I call and rip them a new one too so now I just think it's out of spite lol.


----------



## maxim (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to say, i had about 15 package loses with USPS. And 0 with DHL and UPS with 3 times more shipments


----------

